# HOWTO: Gentoo 2005.1 on Dell 700m

## bookstack

I still remembered the day I got the new Dell 700m, after I made sure that all parts worked properly on MS Windows, I formated the hd and started the journey of Gentoo without any hesitation.

IMPORTANT NOTICE: after the initial installation of 2004.3, emerge/emerge -C, overlay, configure/make, at the end, I messed up the portage. I decided to re-install the Gentoo system and integrate the experience in the last year.  

This HOWTO is highly inspired by HARDWARE Gentoo Acer Travelmate 803LCi Manual

ATTENTION: PLEASE BE AWARE I AM NOT RESPORNSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE TO YOUR SYSTEM, YOU TRY THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK ! 

Introduction

Technical specification of Dell 700m:

Processors :   Pentium M processors 725 (1.60GHz, 2MB Cache, 400MHz FSB)

Chipset:     Intel 855GME

Displays:  12.1-inch Wide Screen crystal clear TFT XGA active-matrix display (1280 x 800 resolution)

Graphics Card: Intel Extreme Graphics up to 64 MB shared memory

Hard Drive:  30 GB3 Ultra ATA hard drive

Optical Drive:  8x DVD

Sound Card: Integrated stereo sound

Modems: Internal 56K3 capable v.92 Fax modem

Network Interface: Integrated 10/100 Ethernet

Wireless Networking:  Dell 1350 TruMobile (BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller)

I/O Ports : Integrated IEEE 1394, 2 USB 2.0, Audio jacks, 15-pin monitor connector,  S-Video/TV Out. PCMCIA slot.

Here is the output of `lspci | cut -b 13-`

```

 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

 Display controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

 Unknown mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/PCI7620 Dual Socket CardBus and Smart Card Cont. w/1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port  PHY/Link-Layer Cont. an

 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

I just follow this HOWTO

Experimental: Stage 1/3 Installation for Gentoo 2005.0 and GCC 3.4.4  to install the basic system, we would note 700m-specific configuration in the following HOWTO.Last edited by bookstack on Sat Sep 17, 2005 1:24 am; edited 18 times in total

----------

## bookstack

CFLAGS & USE

Gcc 3.3.4 does NOT support Pentium-M architecture, some users argue that Pentium-M is more or less like 

Pentium 4. As far as I know, Pentium-M is a brand new architecture designed specifically for laptop inspired by PIII-M. So I choose this CFLAGS for gcc 3.3.4:

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

```

UPDATE: It does not matter since this CFLAGS is used only to build bootstrap the system. 

For gcc 3.4.3, this is an extreme ambitious CFLAGS, it has been used for almost one year without any problem, except OpenOffice.org.   :Cool: 

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-delayed-branch -fcaller-saves -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -falign-jumps -finline-functions -frename-registers -fweb -fno-trapping-math -falign-functions=64"

```

Or you can use the conservative CFLAGS that is currently used:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium-m -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ftracer"

```

LD_FLAGS is disabled since I've met several compilation fail if it is enabled.

Kernel flavor

Everybody has his/her own flavor of kernel, I prefer nitro-sources, 2.6.10-nitro4: The Kernel Formerly Known As Hercules.

UPDATE: After reviewing this benchmark result, I decide to use the JFS as the default file system for the sake of power-consuming. I've been using nitro-sources for almost one year flawlessly, this time, I would like to "give love a chance", curretly 2.6.12-love1

ACPI

Since ACPI plays an important role in power-saving, we would like to compile all ACPI features into the kernel:

```

Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

    ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

       [*] ACPI Support

       [*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)

       <*>   AC Adapter

       <*>   Battery

       <*>   Button

       <M>   Video

       <*>   Fan

       <*>   Processor

       <*>     Thermal Zone

```

And in the user land, remember to emerge acpid. It is easy to test whether acpi is running. Just close the lid, and check the system log:

```

Sep 16 18:12:32 zebra logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

Sep 16 18:12:33 zebra logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

```

Speedstep

Kernelwise:

```

    CPU Frequency scaling  --->

       [*] CPU Frequency scaling

       <M>   CPU frequency translation statistics

       [*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details

       Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

       <*>   'performance' governor

       <M>   'powersave' governor                                

       ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

       <M>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

       <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

       ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                           

       <*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                              

       [*]   Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs          

```

UPDATE:It is easy to prove that the cpu gracefully scaling consumes less power than the "ping-pong policy, that is the reason we use the conservative cpufreq governor as the default governor, on-demand governor is compiled in the module as the backup.

User land daemon is speedfreq 

UPDATE: speedfreq is out-of-date, cpufreqd is chose instead.

```

$ emerge cpufreqd

$ cat /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils

GOVERNOR="conservative"

```

Last edited by bookstack on Sat Sep 17, 2005 2:55 am; edited 10 times in total

----------

## bookstack

Video

If you want to the hardware acceleration, who does not, please enable the following options

```

Character device

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

      <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

```

[TODO]

In Dell 700m specification, this machince can be configured as 64 MB shared video memory. Anybody knows HOW?

Framebuffer and Fbsplash

Please refer to fbsplash howto:

If you want the splash eye-candy, we need to patch the kernel manually:

```

$ wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/fbsplash-0.9.2-r3-2.6.12-rc3.patch ./

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ patch -p1 --dry-run < /path/to/fbsplash-0.9.2-r3-2.6.12-rc3.patch 

# if everything is OK,

$ patch -p1  < /path/to/fbsplash-0.9.2-r3-2.6.12-rc3.patch 

```

For Dell 700m users, we can use vesafb, vesafb-tng, intelfb or i810fb as well,

UPDATE: We are going to use intelfb, since it is the developed to support 855GM chipset.

```

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                                    

      VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->           

        (1024x768-24@72) VESA default mode          

      <*> Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL)

      [*] Support for the framebuffer splash

```

After you upgrade your kernel, remember to re-emerge the splashutils. 

And enable them when booting:

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

root@getnoo bookstack # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-love1 root=/dev/hda2 video=intelfb:ywrap,mtrr 1024x768-16@70 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence  CONSOLE=/dev/tty1  resume2=swap:/dev/hda5

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Now, reboot the machine and enjoy the beauty of frame buffer. 

If you build the links and mplayer with "directfb fbcon" enabled, you could surf the web and play video in the console mode:

```

#  USE="fbcon directfb" emerge links mplayer

#  /etc/init.d/gpm start

$  links2 -g www.google.com

$  mplayer -vo fbdev foo.avi 

```

[TODO]

links would crash in some website, if you can figure it out, please let me know. 

How to zoom the mplayer's video to full screen? 

X

We need run 855resolution before X server lauch.

UPDATE: 855resolution has been added to the portage with Gentoo flavour, 

```

% cat /etc/conf.d/855resolution

replace[0]="5c"

with[0]="1280 800"

```

Here is the section of xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ExtremeGraphics2"

    Driver      "i810"

    # This is important, otherwise the framebuffer console is messed up when X server exits.

    Option      "VBERestore" "true"

    VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ExtremeGraphics2"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth  24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Monitor" 

     Identifier  "LCD" 

      HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0 

     VertRefresh 50-100 

     Option  "DPMS" 

     Modeline "1280x800" 101.92 1280 1312 1696 1728 800 816 825 841 

 EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "TouchPad"  "USBMouse"

    Option "OffTime"            "20"

    Option "StandbyTime"        "5"

    Option "SuspendTime"        "10"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

[TODO]

How to enhance the performance of X server ?

The DRI is enabled, but score of glxgears is so poor:

```

3330 frames in 5.0 seconds = 666.000 FPS # small window

344 frames in 5.0 seconds = 68.800 FPS    # Full screen

```

UPDATE: It looks like that the 855resolution would hurt the desktop performance dramatically. Please check this postLast edited by bookstack on Sat Sep 17, 2005 4:44 am; edited 11 times in total

----------

## bookstack

Audio

Just follow HOWTO ALSA sound mixer aka dmix , put this line in /etc/make.conf

```

...

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

and edit /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0
```

Done.  Run two mpg321 instances, if everything is OK, you can hear the dmix of the two songs.

Network

Enable this option  in kernel configuration:

```

 <*>   Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

```

Wireless network

Enable this option in kernel configuration:

```

  [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions  

```

Then we need to 

```
emerge ndiswrapper wireless-tools 
```

. Select the appropriate Windows driver here, then (I use TruMobile 1350):

```
 # ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf 
```

And add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

For ipw2210, ipw2200 users, please check ipw2210.sf.net and ipw2200.sf.net for more details.Last edited by bookstack on Sat Sep 17, 2005 5:04 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## bookstack

CRT out

There are two programs here:

i810switch ( in portage already)

i855crt .

For Dell 700m user, I suggests i855crt, just as the i810swtich developer says:" i855 users who have flickering problems may want to try the i855crt project to see if that works better."

i855crt solves 3 problems that i810switch does not address:

1 i855crt could setup the resolution of CRT.

2 It eliminates flickering. Very interesting, the CRT works much better in higher resolution such as 1280x1024@75 than 640x480@60.

3 It partially gets rid of the white rectangle in the left top corner of CRT screen. Partially means the "swcursor" sometimes works, somtimes not. I'll try cvs version, and report it later.

We can video out in either X or console mode. In fact console mode looks very nice, since the screnn just squeeze from 1280x800 to 1024x768. However, in X mode, we have to make a decision between lost of contens or waster of screen.

TODO:

Anyone knows how to span the screen? For example, I could surf the web in LCD, and watch movie full screen in CRT? Does this video adapter support this feature ?

S-Video out

I could not test this feature right now. I can not afford the S-Video cable($15!) and the television so far.Last edited by bookstack on Wed Jan 19, 2005 6:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bookstack

Firewire 

Thanks to my friend, Dr. Saha, I have the firewire enclosure to test the ieee1394 port.

Enable the following option in kernel:

```

Device Drivers --->

  IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support  --->

    <*> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

    <*> OHCI-1394 support

    <*> SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.)

```

Plugin, the ivman daemon would mount the external HD to /media/something_determined_by_volumn_or policy.Last edited by bookstack on Sat Sep 17, 2005 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bookstack

7

----------

## bookstack

8

----------

## bookstack

9

----------

## DrWoland

uhhh wtf?

----------

## bookstack

I'm still working on this.

----------

## Hauser

I look forward to it, because I've just finished building a system on the same machine.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlickSpacecowboy

Its a great Idea, lots of people bought these with the dell deals and the 700m seems to have a lot of small issues.  I'm just gradually getting done at a snails pace, just finally got sound working, now for finding out about the ndiswrapper!!!!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## taskara

anyone else noticed a small high pitch noise coming from their 700M when booting into linux.. around when coldplug loads.. ?

may only happen when on battery, not mains power..

----------

## Hauser

 *taskara wrote:*   

> anyone else noticed a small high pitch noise coming from their 700M when booting into linux.. around when coldplug loads.. ?
> 
> may only happen when on battery, not mains power..

 

no such problem here.

----------

## Hauser

Some comments:

For CPU Frequency scaling, I use cpufreq_ondemand, so I've added a line:

```
echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

to /etc/conf.d/local.start.

Framebuffer also works with vesafb:

```
<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

     VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->
```

```
vga=791 video=vesa:1024x768-32@75 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2004.3
```

I've tried swsusp2 with 2.6.9-nitro4 and 2.6.10-nitro4, both work in textmode out of the box without patching anything.  However, when hibernating from X with 2.6.10-nitro4, the system hangs at the message "Thawing other processors". With 2.6.9-nitro4, suspend works fine, but X will crash on resumption if I use the 855resolution patch and the services will fail to restart.  On the other hand, if I don't use the 855resolution patch, swsusp2 works perfectly with 2.6.9-nitro4 (but of course, in that case you only get 1024x768 resolution in X and the pictures will be slightly distorted).  Besides, I don't need to restart alsasound, here's my hibernate.conf:

```
UseSwsusp2 yes

 EnableEscape yes

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda10

 PowerdownMethod 5

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

SaveClock yes

 Unmount /var/tmp/portage /unix/reiser4 /unix/xfs /win/data

 Mount /unix/reiser4 /unix/xfs /win/data

 OnSuspend 20 echo "Goodbye!"

 OnResume 20 echo "Welcome back!"

 UnloadAllModules yes

LoadModules auto

 DownInterfaces eth0

 RestartServices net.eth0 local
```

bookstack, would you post the "Monitor" section of your xorg.conf please?

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> How to enhance the performance of X server ?
> 
> The DRI is enabled, but score of glxgears is so poor:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I used to get thousands of FPS (http://www.linuxfans.org/nuke/modules/Forums/files/snapshot_205.png), but now only get 700, don't know what I did might have caused this.  :Sad: 

----------

## TheSoko

Has anybody gotten the S-Video out working?

----------

## bookstack

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> Some comments:
> 
> For CPU Frequency scaling, I use cpufreq_ondemand, so I've added a line:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In Dell 700m? One of the reasons probably lies in xorg 6.8, I remember that it performs better in xorg 6.7

----------

## bookstack

Monitor section of xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-100

    Option  "DPMS"

    Modeline "1280x800" 101.92 1280 1312 1696 1728 800 816 825 841

EndSection

```

----------

## Hauser

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> Does that mean we don't need speedfreq ?

 

I didn't install speedfreq, the following shows how CPU frequency and temperature changed when I compiled a small program:http://www.linuxfans.org/nuke/modules/Forums/files/snapshot_106.png

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> Sure, it works with vesafb, vesafbtng, i8x0fb, intelfb. The prolbem is I could not figure it out how to pan the links or mplayer full screen, any idea ?

 

I can't get mplayer to play full screen either, but unless you can get 1280x800  in framebuffer, full screen won't look very nice anyway.

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> I have met the same problem before, and found if the snd_intel8x0 unload before do_swsuspend, everything works perfectly.

 

I've tried your hibernate.conf, X crashes as usual.  I don't think it's snd_intel8x0 that causes the problem (my own conf actually specifies swsusp2 to unload all the modules), I think it's an X configuration thing, but I can't pinpoint the cause.  Anyway, I'm content to suspend from textmode, since I also use XFCE4 often and I think it'll make sense to hibernate after you have started KDE once, because then it'll be much quicker to restart KDE upon resumption.

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> How to enhance the performance of X server ?
> 
> The DRI is enabled, but score of glxgears is so poor:
> 
> .................One of the reasons probably lies in xorg 6.8, I remember that it performs better in xorg 6.7

 

No, I've never installed xorg 6.7 on my Dell 700m, yet I once got much better glxgears result as my screenshot shows (currently about 720 FPS on average). Aaarrrhh, I just don't recall what I did wrong!  :Mad: 

----------

## bookstack

Could you send the attachment in linuxsir.org?

I could not access that site for a long time.   :Sad: 

I've just took a try, if we disable all extension, 

the glxgears could achieve 700 fps in small window,

and 70 or more full screen.

The price is the popup icons in kicker has white background.

----------

## taskara

slightly off topic, I want to put more ram into my little 700M, and am wondering if anyone knows if you can replace BOTH ram simms?

I know there is one that is user accessible, anyone know about the other? (apart from probably voiding the warranty)

ie. is it accessible under the keyboard? or is it soldered directly onto the mainboard?

I need to run windows for work, and want to do so under vmware, and want to put 2gb ram in my machine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## klarnox

 *taskara wrote:*   

> slightly off topic, I want to put more ram into my little 700M, and am wondering if anyone knows if you can replace BOTH ram simms?
> 
> I know there is one that is user accessible, anyone know about the other? (apart from probably voiding the warranty)
> 
> ie. is it accessible under the keyboard? or is it soldered directly onto the mainboard?
> ...

 

It's accessible, and fairly easily.  All you need to do is take the keyboard off the laptop.  You can actually find the documentation on Dell's website.  It's a regular slot just like you see for the "user accessible" dimm slot.

----------

## taskara

 *klarnox wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*   slightly off topic, I want to put more ram into my little 700M, and am wondering if anyone knows if you can replace BOTH ram simms?
> 
> I know there is one that is user accessible, anyone know about the other? (apart from probably voiding the warranty)
> 
> ie. is it accessible under the keyboard? or is it soldered directly onto the mainboard?
> ...

 

GROOVY

thanks, I found the doco.. the AU site doesn't have a search feature  :Sad: 

----------

## taskara

back on topic now, anyone found their touchpad just a bit too sensitive?

When I type I find my mouse bringing up someother screen because my thumb has almost touched the pad..

any way to decrease the sensitivity? cause it is mightily annoying!

found:

http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/

hope to get a chance to play with it soon..

edit:

ok I compiled the driver (0.14.0 - well I copied the latest ebuild in teh portage tree to portage overlay and renamed it ..0.14.0.ebuild) and then I compiled the program ksynaptic.

I changed the driver in my xorg.conf to "synaptic" for the device

restarted X and went into kde control panel, where there is now a device for touchpad under "peripherals"

I'm not too sure it it's all worked, however as I have typed this I have had no problems..

I can now also double click the tap to move windows, and copy text, middle click with two fingers on the pad, and even right click with three fingers on the pad..

re is now a device for touchpad under "peripherals"

I'm not too sure it it's all worked, however as I have typed this I have had no problems..

I can also scroll using the top right part of the pad.. COOOL  :Very Happy: 

-c

----------

## jamesshuang

Has anyone tried getting suspend-to-ram to work yet? I've gotten so far as having it boot back up... there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with it, in fact.... the only thing that doesn't work is (surprise surprise) video. LCD doesn't get initialized, screen is black. Anyone try that yet?

----------

## Hauser

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> Could you send the attachment in linuxsir.org?
> 
> I could not access that site for a long time.  
> 
> 

 

You need to configure a proxy for your browser to access that site nowadays:

http://www.spousecare.com/anonproxy/chineseproxy.htm

Try them one by one, you'll find one that works.  But a proxy that works today may not work tommorow, so you got to do this from time to time.  :Wink: 

BTW I have changed the links, you should be able to see my screenshots now.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hauser

Wireless problem

Well, wireless itself has no problem, I use ipw2200, which is pretty easy to set up.

The problem is: ever since I started using wireless, I can't use network cable directly anymore, ie if I connect my notebook with my cable modem through network cable, network won't work. I have tried disabling the wireless control in bios, but neither Gentoo nor XP can get online.  The dmesg shows:

```
$ dmesg | grep net

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:1f:b0:99:2f

eth1: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:1f:b0:99:2f
```

It still sees the card but just can't get an IP.

----------

## TheSoko

I'm having issues with the b44 driver. The wired networking works in Windows XP just fine. But when I try it in Gentoo, the connection seems to come up, until I actually try to visit a webpage.

I get this in dmesg:

```

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

```

On a semi-unrelated note, I also on occasion have to reload the ipw2200 driver for wireless networking. Usually after this shows up in dmesg:

```

ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting.

```

----------

## MrStubby

Anyone else have issues using the framebuffer after exiting X?

Framebuffer works fine before entering X, upon exit I cannot access any consoles though.  The screen appears to be a low rez version of a chunk of my X windows desktop and no matter which console doesn't display text.  You can type commands but cannot see what you type or the output, unless you startx in which case X will come back.

----------

## jamesshuang

Hello everyone! I just got suspend to ram to work on the machine! Suspend to ram has always been working- it resumes from suspend properly, but as with all other laptops, the screen doesn't come back up. I founds this gem: http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/video-post_0.1.orig.tar.gz which brings the screen back up from a suspend. Good luck!

----------

## kbranch

 *jamesshuang wrote:*   

> Hello everyone! I just got suspend to ram to work on the machine! Suspend to ram has always been working- it resumes from suspend properly, but as with all other laptops, the screen doesn't come back up. I founds this gem: http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/video-post_0.1.orig.tar.gz which brings the screen back up from a suspend. Good luck!

 

Did you have to do anything special?  When I run video-post after resuming it does bring the LCD back, but there's just a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.  If I ssh in, it shows that X is no longer running and any attempt to start it does nothing (on the screen, anyway).  If I try to change to another terminal, the screen doesn't change and it maxes out the CPU with 'event/0' and 'vesafb'.  Doing a 'kill -9' on the offending processes doesn't seem to do anything.

Did I mess something generic up or is this something that other 700m owners had to overcome?

Edit:  I got suspend to work properly by setting the hibernate script to use sysfs to suspend.  If it suspends while you're viewing X it kills it, so I made a script that 'chvt's to the first terminal, runs the hibernate script, then video_post, then 'chvt's back into X.  I then set up KHotkeys to run my script whenever I press my laptop's suspend key, so everything works they way I want it now.

----------

## duhblow7

 *taskara wrote:*   

> anyone else noticed a small high pitch noise coming from their 700M when booting into linux.. around when coldplug loads.. ?
> 
> may only happen when on battery, not mains power..

 

i have the same high pitch sound.  i looked on dell forums and found people who experienced the same thing with different dell laptops (i think the 600m).  i have found (in Windows) that if i go into device manager > univerisal serial bus controllers > USB Root Hub > Power Management tab > uncheck "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".  You would need to do this for each of the USB Root Hubs.  

since i knew the problem was related to powermanagement on the USB deviced, i stopped USBhotplug (/etc/init.d/hotplug stop) and the noise went away.  I turn hotplug on when needed.  I haven't found a real solution but i suspect it could be found in USB power management.

----------

## taskara

 *duhblow7 wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*   anyone else noticed a small high pitch noise coming from their 700M when booting into linux.. around when coldplug loads.. ?
> 
> may only happen when on battery, not mains power.. 
> 
> i have the same high pitch sound.  i looked on dell forums and found people who experienced the same thing with different dell laptops (i think the 600m).  i have found (in Windows) that if i go into device manager > univerisal serial bus controllers > USB Root Hub > Power Management tab > uncheck "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".  You would need to do this for each of the USB Root Hubs.  
> ...

 

thanks, this was the same thing I noticed re hot / cold plug

maybe there is a bios setting we can turn off.. I'll check it out.

thanks for verifying  :Smile: 

----------

## MysticPixel

wow, thanks for this thread! I figured out a lot of stuff on my own, enough to get a solid system working and 1280x800 res and things like that, got the wireless and wired cards and sound working ok.

I for some reason see 2 sound devices in my mixer - one of them seems to control things like the headphone jack and the other the speakers? I think one of them's labeled i810audio and the other might be an alsa configred card. (My grub needs to be reinstalled on the MBR so i can't boot in there and check now.)

I'll have to try these steps for swsuspend and speedstepping; it's a lovely laptop but it runs TOO HOT without speedstepping! (and way too loud, too!)

If I figure anything else out I'll report back.

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> Wireless problem
> 
> The dmesg shows:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

so you have 2 entries for the wired card... why?

are you loading the driver twice for some reason? you shouldn't have both an eth0 and eth1 for the same card... maybe that's part of the problem, two instances of the driver are trying to access it at the same time?

----------

## Hauser

 *MysticPixel wrote:*   

>  *Hauser wrote:*   Wireless problem
> 
> The dmesg shows:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The reason is because my wireless router gets the IP, so my notebook can not (directly through the cable, I mean).  The problem was solved long time ago (I didn't setup my wireless properly, nothing Dell specific), but thank you for your concern.

----------

## gentoo700m

anybody successfully used fbset to change the resolution for the framebuffer ?

----------

## lkehresman

What really annoys me about the wide screen is that apps that require the 4:3 aspect ratio (i.e. games, console, etc) are stretched.  I just discovered by accident that the Intel driver for Windows lets you configure the card so that it doesn't go full screen on resolutions smaller than 1280x800.  To my surprise, this change persisted when I rebooted back into Gentoo.  I assume it changes something on the graphics card itself.  In any case, console is now at the proper aspect ratio, and 1024x768 resolution is not stretched either.  Makes me happy.

----------

## jrbriggs

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The reason is because my wireless router gets the IP, so my notebook can not (directly through the cable, I mean).  The problem was solved long time ago (I didn't setup my wireless properly, nothing Dell specific), but thank you for your concern.

 

Can you post your wireless conf, and what you did to get that working properly?  I'm still struggling with mine -- even after reading this thread and googling till my fingers bleed...  :Confused: 

----------

## mope

I emerged the latest masked baselayout.

Instead of configuring /etc/conf.d/wireless I emerged wpa_supplicant

I emerged ipw2200

That should get you closer, hopefully.

Let me know if you need anything specific, but the files configuration should be pretty straightforward.

----------

## ahh_dee

Hey i am new to linux and i am trying to get my resolution right for my 700m.  i followed the instuctions from 

"

```
# cp ./855resolution /usr/local/sbin

% cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

#Tweak the 855GM resolution

/usr/local/sbin/855resolution 4d 1280 800 1>&2 > /dev/null
```

 "

but i cannot complease the last line "

```
/usr/local/sbin/855resolution 4d 1280 800 1>&2 > /dev/null
```

[/code]"

it tells me that it is a directory. can someone please help thanks.  i have tried other sights who use the 700m resolution but nothing is working right.

----------

## taskara

can you post the output of 

```
/usr/local/sbin/855resolution 4d 1280 800
```

and

```
ls -l /usr/local/sbin/855resolution
```

?

----------

## ahh_dee

 *taskara wrote:*   

> can you post the output of 
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/sbin/855resolution 4d 1280 800
> ```
> ...

 

thanks for helping me

the output of 

```
/usr/local/sbin/855resolution 4d 1280 800
```

 is

```
/usr/local/sbin/855resolution/: is a directory
```

and the output of 

```
ls -l /usr/local/sbin/855resolution
```

 is

```
 -rwxr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 14007 may 5 03:08 855resoution

           and lists the contents in the directory like

           855resoution.c 855resoution.o CHANGES.txt LICENSE.txt Makefile 

           README.txt VERSION.txt PLUGIN.H PLUGINS vbios.c vbios.h vbios.o  
```

here is my Xorg file

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load   "extmod"

#    Load   "dbe"

    Load   "xtrap"

    Load   "record" 

#    Load     "fbdevhw"

    Load   "synaptics"    

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#settings for screen off

Option "blank time" "10"

Option "off time" "30"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "CorePointer"    

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier      "USB Mouse"

#    Driver          "mouse"

#    Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

#    Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

#    Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

#    Option          "Buttons"               "5"

#EndSection

                     

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Mouse0"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5400"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1900"

  # Since you can't seem to disable horizontal scrolling (which is

  # annoying IMHO), adjusting BottomEdge from 4000 to 5000 pushes the

  # horizontal scroll region just out of the reach of the touchpad.

  #  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "5000"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  # Disable tapping (I'm one of the few people who HATE tapping).

  #Option        "MaxTapTime"    "0"

  #Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.09"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

  Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

 #  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

  EndSection

  

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    HorizSync   31.0 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-100

#83.46 2180 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

    Modeline "1280x800"  101.92 1280 1312 1696 1728  800 816 825 841 

-HSync +Vsync

    Option      "dpms"   

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i810"

#    VenderName "Intel Corp"

    BoardName "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

    Driver "i810"

#    Driver "vga"

#    Driver "fbdev"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option "DRI"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option "MonitorLayout" "LFP"

    Option "ActiveDevice" "LCD"

    # setting for 

screen off

    Option "DPMS"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel i810"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    

    SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800" 

    EndSubSection

    

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "AlwaysCore"

    Option "Offtime" "20"

    

    

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

 #   Group 0 #take this out if glxgears give you an error

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#     Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

```

i hope this helps, do i have to make install the file first? thanks

----------

## taskara

ahh IC.. actually there is an ebuild you could use, get it here

put it in your portage overlay (ie /usr/local/portage)

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/855resolution && cd /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/855resolution && wget http://gensys.net.au/files/855resolution-0.3.ebuild
```

digest it 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/855resolution/855resolution-0.3.ebuild digest
```

unmask it 

```
echo "media-gfx/855resolution ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

then emerge it 

```
emerge -av 855resolution
```

edit and set the res you want 

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/855resolution
```

ie 

```
with[0]="1280 800"
```

start it 

```
/etc/init.d/855resolution start
```

and if that is successful, add it to the default runlevel 

```
rc-update add 855resolution default
```

in short, the only thing that should be in /usr/local/sbin is the BINARY that is created, not the source code (it should not be a directory).

ie, on my machine it looks like:

```
chris@josiah ~ $ ls -l /usr/sbin/855resolution

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10816 Mar 14 15:22 /usr/sbin/855resolution
```

your xorg.conf looks fine, except I have a different modeline to you 

```
Modeline "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync
```

hope this helps.

-c

----------

## ahh_dee

thanks for the instuctions.  however i did run into some problems.  My portage overlay was 

```
 /usr/portage 
```

 so i used that overlay.  everything went smoothly untill i tried to start it with 

```
/etc/init.d/855resolution start
```

 it outputs  

```
/etc/init.d/855resolution start: file directory does not exist
```

 so checked /etc/init.d and it really isnt there.  I dont know what i did wrong do you?  do i still have to download the file 855resolution from a difference source and emerging it from portage?  

thanks

 *taskara wrote:*   

> ahh IC.. actually there is an ebuild you could use, get it here
> 
> put it in your portage overlay (ie /usr/local/portage)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Hauser

 *jrbriggs wrote:*   

>  *Hauser wrote:*   
> 
> The reason is because my wireless router gets the IP, so my notebook can not (directly through the cable, I mean).  The problem was solved long time ago (I didn't setup my wireless properly, nothing Dell specific), but thank you for your concern. 
> 
> Can you post your wireless conf, and what you did to get that working properly?  I'm still struggling with mine -- even after reading this thread and googling till my fingers bleed... 

 

I don't have wireless.conf.  I just emerged ipw2200 and wireless-tools, and then wrote a simple script like this:

```
iwconfig eth1 essid "tux"

iwconfig eth1 key B2943E42AC

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

```

To autostart wireless when booting, you can make it excutable and put the name of the script in /etc/conf.d/local.start.

----------

## taskara

I noticed that xfree 4.5 has improved support for i810 driver, I wonder if this fixes the wavy effect when outputting to vga *Quote:*   

> 3.2.5. i810
> 
>     * Add support for memory size tweaking in the BIOS for 845G.
> 
>     * Fix Xv flickering on the 830GM and later.
> ...

 

----------

## TheSoko

I was able to get S-Video out as well as CRT out working today, with just some changes to my xorg.conf file. It's based off of http://www.celifornia.com/documents/dell700m.html#Video-out

Here's my xorg.conf. Just need to uncomment the desired layout.

----------

## taskara

 *TheSoko wrote:*   

> I was able to get S-Video out as well as CRT out working today, with just some changes to my xorg.conf file. It's based off of http://www.celifornia.com/documents/dell700m.html#Video-out
> 
> Here's my xorg.conf. Just need to uncomment the desired layout.

 

I love you

----------

## scylding

I couldn't get 855resolution to have any effect on the resolution that X loaded until I used the mode "34", as in 

```
#855resolution 34 1280 800
```

All 855resolution does is to change one of the modes in the VBIOS to 1280x800 resolution. There are several modes that can be changed, as you can see if you run:

```
#855resolution -l
```

The key (which I was missing) is to change the right mode, that is, the mode that X thinks is 1024x768, and this happens to be mode 34. At least that's the way I understand it at this point. I'm grateful to everyone who posted on this, as it was mostly this thread that got my 1280x800 up and running.

----------

## cchee

I am trying to get the framebuffer and qingy to work with my 700m? Notice there is an issue with fbset resolution in 700m. Somehow the resolution generated by fbset won't work? Anyone has any fix/solution to this? Thanks in advance.

----------

## bookstack

Could anybody check out this post ?

----------

## plac3bo

 *scylding wrote:*   

> I couldn't get 855resolution to have any effect on the resolution that X loaded until I used the mode "34", as in 
> 
> ```
> #855resolution 34 1280 800
> ```
> ...

 

Interesting.  The first thing I did after I downloaded and compiled 855resolution was run this

```
855resolution -l
```

and I noticed that mode 7e was 1280x801.  I briefly skimmed the README file, but, by no means dove into any code or actually tried to figure out what this program was actually doing.  I just assumed it set the current mode in the vbios to the mode specified by the first parameter of 855resolution.  I am still not really sure what is happening, but thought it might be worth noting that this works for me

```
855resolution 7e 1280 800
```

----------

## neo_phani

Anybody got the wi-fi working on 700m?

----------

## bookstack

Sure. it does.

In my 700m, I selected Dell TruMobile 1350( one minipci based on Broadcom's chipset) in customization.

I need to use ndiswrapper to use windows driver. It works great.

Even thought the Fn+F2 works out of box.

My friend got the same laptop, but with IPW 2200. He uses the native driver support, but the status of wifi does not

work.

----------

## ScArE2100

 *MrStubby wrote:*   

> Anyone else have issues using the framebuffer after exiting X?
> 
> Framebuffer works fine before entering X, upon exit I cannot access any consoles though.  The screen appears to be a low rez version of a chunk of my X windows desktop and no matter which console doesn't display text.  You can type commands but cannot see what you type or the output, unless you startx in which case X will come back.

 

I'm having a similar problem.  When I boot w/ vesafb all is well but once x starts it corrupts all the consoles.  Stopping x doesn't even fix it.  I can't get intelfb to work at all it gives :"intelfb: Cannot remap FB region." in dmesg.

Also anyone make any headway on getting more shared video memory?

Thanks,

Marshall

----------

## ScArE2100

 *ScArE2100 wrote:*   

>  *MrStubby wrote:*   Anyone else have issues using the framebuffer after exiting X?
> 
> Framebuffer works fine before entering X, upon exit I cannot access any consoles though.  The screen appears to be a low rez version of a chunk of my X windows desktop and no matter which console doesn't display text.  You can type commands but cannot see what you type or the output, unless you startx in which case X will come back. 
> 
> I'm having a similar problem.  When I boot w/ vesafb all is well but once x starts it corrupts all the consoles.  Stopping x doesn't even fix it.  I can't get intelfb to work at all it gives :"intelfb: Cannot remap FB region." in dmesg.
> ...

 

I always hate quoting myself but I have answered some of my own questions  :Smile: 

First off to enable 64mb of ram you can set the VideoRam flag under the device section in xorg.conf:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier              "Videocard0"

        Driver                  "i810"

        VideoRam                65535

        Option  "DDC"           "on"

        VendorName              "Intel"

        BoardName               "Intel 855"

EndSection

```

Secondly I got fb console working using vesafb mode 791, I couldn't get vesafb-tng working w/o x corrupting it.  This confirms someone elses post. 

Finally I'd like to point out two links:

http://www.xijio.com/wiki/index.php/700m The wiki page for my 700m

http://www.700mUsers.com A forum I've set up for 700m Users.  There is a linux forum on there that you should all post in  :Smile: 

I need mods for the forum so if you're interested sign up and pm me over there.

-Marshall

----------

## tuxwatcher

Has anyone had success getting th SD Card reader to work?

----------

## bookstack

 *tuxwatcher wrote:*   

> Has anyone had success getting th SD Card reader to work?

 

AFAK, there is no SD Card driver support, hope somebody would like to develop one for the community,

since the specification for the chip is publically accessed through TI's website.

----------

## Hamstereyes

I have a dell 700m as well, and everything works pretty well..

Except one thing, that being suspend to disk.

suspend to ram works flawlessly.

Now Suspend to disk almost works for me.  When I suspend to disk, it goes down ok, but when it comes back up 

it doesnt log back into to X as the previous user and with the previous windows open..

Instead it stops at the GDM asking for a login.

If I kill GDM before I hibernate (suspend to disk) it works perfectly!!!

So here is my question, how do i get hibernate to work with GDM ??

Note: this problem occurs for users and root.

Thanks for your help =)

----------

## Hamstereyes

I killed gdm.. 

So it works for the most part, the only problem is that it doesnt come back on its Native 12x8 res, it

comes back on 10x7.

I figured out that 855resolution needed to be rerun after the hibernation.

But now X doesnt start i ll paste in the important of the log..

----------

## Hamstereyes

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 26 21:50:04 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "single head configuration"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x07fff000 (pgoffset 32767)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x07ffb000 (pgoffset 32763)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x07fea000 (pgoffset 32746)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x07ffa000 (pgoffset 32762)

(EE) I810(0): Set VBE Mode failed!

Fatal server error:

EnterVT failed for screen 0

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional informati

on.

(WW) I810(0): Setting the original video mode instead of restoring

        the saved state

(WW) I810(0): Successfully set original devices

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

----------

## Hamstereyes

X will restart, but back in 10x7 and not 12x8.

Sigh dont know why..

----------

## btlee

 *Hamstereyes wrote:*   

> X will restart, but back in 10x7 and not 12x8.
> 
> Sigh dont know why..

 

Have you tried to restart i855resolution while waking up?

----------

## Hamstereyes

 *Hamstereyes wrote:*   

> I killed gdm.. 
> 
> So it works for the most part, the only problem is that it doesnt come back on its Native 12x8 res, it
> 
> comes back on 10x7.
> ...

 

<-- Hhehe yep I figured out that part, but vbe still tries to use a wrong setting or something....

Still havent figured it out..

Did you get it to work ?

----------

## Hamstereyes

Finally I got it to work.

I tried a bunch of things with vbetool savestates ... wow bad way to go.

The problem is that the hibernate script, RestartServices, portion of the script does not work.

To get 12x8 upon resuming from a hibernation to disk add this line to your hibernate.conf

```
 OnResume 98 /etc/init.d/855resolution restart 
```

Now it works great!

There you go, my contribution to this guide =)

----------

## fafhrd

I'm curious what kernel versions people are using that have Sleep / Suspend-To-RAM working.

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-* worked great, but I've been struggling with gs-2.6.13 and now gs-2.6.14.  If someone has sleep working on those kernels, please post, as I'd like to know.

(Less interested in Hibernate -- it generally has always worked.  :Wink: )

----------

## btlee

 *fafhrd wrote:*   

> I'm curious what kernel versions people are using that have Sleep / Suspend-To-RAM working.
> 
> gentoo-sources-2.6.12-* worked great, but I've been struggling with gs-2.6.13 and now gs-2.6.14.  If someone has sleep working on those kernels, please post, as I'd like to know.
> 
> (Less interested in Hibernate -- it generally has always worked. )

 

gs-2.6.13 work fine for suspend to ram.

But you should remove b44 module before suspending.

gs 2.6.14 is the same case, but i don't use the version 

for it does not work with gnome-volume-manager for firewire external drive.

----------

## pierce

I am still trying to get the suspending to ram working right.  Ive tried many configs from many places found on google, but alot of it seems out of date, or only half accurate :-/  What I have now, is that I modified hibernate.conf to use the sysfs_power_state to suspend.  Now I can use the command "hibernate" and the machine sleeps just the way I want it to.  Then I close the lid, and open the lid, and it wakes up, but the screen is blank. 

I saw the suggestion from jameshuang and kbranch, but video-post does not seem to be in portage, and all those scripts (chvt etc) look damn dirty, so I want to stay away from that for now.  I also read on many sites that you need vbetool to get this working right, but when I run it (as root) I get the error message "mmap /dev/mem: Permission denied".  Which is strange, because I can cat it just fine, so I am not really sure what to do.

Also I am running acpid, but I dont really know what it's doing.  Is that what I am going to need when I set it up so it sleeps when the lid closes?  Maybe I am missing something simple here.. does anyone have any suggestions?

----------

## fafhrd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gs-2.6.13 work fine for suspend to ram.
> 
> But you should remove b44 module before suspending.
> ...

 

... hrm.  Would you mind making your kernel .config for 2.6.13/4 available somewhere so I can compare/constrast it with mine?

I have been removing b44 and ipw2200, but something is causing the machine to know wake up with those kernels.

Thanks!

----------

## detz

Can someone show me how to get DRi to work? I have it compiled as a module but I don't know how to start it(if I have too) and it's setup in my xorg from reading all the posts.  When I run glxinfo though it's off.

----------

## pierce

 *detz wrote:*   

> Can someone show me how to get DRi to work? I have it compiled as a module but I don't know how to start it(if I have too) and it's setup in my xorg from reading all the posts.  When I run glxinfo though it's off.

 

As long as you have the i915 module compiled, and Driver "i810" in your xorg.conf, DRI should work fine I think.

also

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 666

EndSection

is always good to have in there as well :-)

I have my configs at web.pdx.edu/~piercede/configs/ if you want to compare.

----------

## jteddy

These posts are great, and have helped me so much have my hardware working correctly.

Just as a though, I would like to get everyone involved in porting this information to a new page on the Gentoo Wiki.  This way we could ensure the information is always up to date and aveliable for everyone.

Great job guys.

----------

## jteddy

I hope some of you are still watching this thread.

I have just started drafting up the 700m HOWTO on the gentoo wiki.

It would be great if everyone could review and help maintain it.

Thanks.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_700m

----------

